# Pundamilia nyererei questions????



## jmgpr7 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey , i have 4 Pundamilia nyererei man there beautiful, 2 males and 2 females. Can some one give me some tips about breeding them(water parameters, temp., waterscape). One last thing can i add some buttom feeders ??? waht kind??? 
Thank a lot :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
take a look at
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1569
Yu may try with some Synodontis as bottom feeders

xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, 
i have had syno's attatch themselves to the underside of brooding females eating most of the eggs before she has a chance to pick them up. for breeding i would not recomend S.euruptus :roll:

but i must admit the two i still have (not sure what they are) have never done this.

:thumb:


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

From my reading on this species you definitely want to get more females to handle aggression.


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree that you should get more females. I currently have one male and six females. This mix works pretty well because it spreads out any aggression. I also have an albino bristlenose in the tank to handle the clean up chores. They leave the pleco alone.


----------

